# Youth Deer hunting



## Todd Reber (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm a fond believer in getting are youth out hunting and showing them this great privilege we have as hunters and outdoors people. I was wondering if any body else has ever wondered why we haven't considered changing the youth tag to doe only. We have thousands of doe tags left over and these kids are out deer hunting for the first time, shooting that is, why not let them hunt for does just to see how they like hunting. I see alot of pictures of first time youths shooting really nice bucks there first time out and wonder if we are setting the wrong picture for the kids? Just my opinion and was wondering what other people thought.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Right on. I wonder alot about the G/F and some of the things they've done with deer management. They darn sure don't please everybody! There is no reason that the 'youth tag' should allow a buck to be taken in late summer....If you are a kid and want to kill a buck you can do it like we all did and shoot it in November. 
Thats about all I got to say about that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

headhunter said:


> Right on. I wonder alot about the G/F and some of the things they've done with deer management. They darn sure don't please everybody! There is no reason that the 'youth tag' should allow a buck to be taken in late summer....If you are a kid and want to kill a buck you can do it like we all did and shoot it in November.
> Thats about all I got to say about that.


I disagree....They only get to do it once.During a time when other rifle hunters are not out.The question of not being able shooting a buck in Oct instead of Nov. makes no sense.A buck taken is a buck taken....what difference does it make when?

And as far as shooting one in "summer" I would guess you would also be in favor of not opening the bow season until Nov. then also....right???


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Alot of hunting areas where I am from offer a youth hunt the weekend prior to the main hunting season. It is usually the last weekend in Oct. I like the idea of either/sex for the youth. I couldnt imagine telling my son he had to pass on a nice buck if one were to step out. Knowing the next weekend somebody will probably have it hanging at their house. I would rather them kids kill the deer than me anyday, I take great joy in seeing a child, even if they arent mine take a deer.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

on ohio we all get 3 tags(youth also).......one of them you can take a buck on and the other 2 are for does or you can kill 3 does but only 1 buck....and i those are the only tags your issued unless drawn for a special hunt on private land.......and i think this is great because it gives all hunters an equal oppertunity to shoot both sex deer and be in the outdoors


----------



## Todd Reber (Nov 6, 2005)

killadoe said:


> Alot of hunting areas where I am from offer a youth hunt the weekend prior to the main hunting season. It is usually the last weekend in Oct. I like the idea of either/sex for the youth. I couldnt imagine telling my son he had to pass on a nice buck if one were to step out. Knowing the next weekend somebody will probably have it hanging at their house. I would rather them kids kill the deer than me anyday, I take great joy in seeing a child, even if they arent mine take a deer.


If I had a doe tag during hunting season I would hate to have to pass up a nice buck if I seen one too, but if my license says doe tag, I would have to pass. I'm not condeming youth hunting I have two kids that have youth hunted and filled both there tags with does, hunting believe it or not isn't to see who can shoot the biggest buck. we have a doe problem in this state, this would help with the doe problem.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

We dont have a doe problem and we dont have a tag system. We are allowed six deer a year regardless of sex. The only time we can shoot does is on certain days during the season. During the youth hunt it is either sex. I understand it is not the size of the deer but the deer itself. But it would still be hard to shoot a nice buck over a doe any day. But I understand that soem states have a deer problem but in my state there is no such thing.....


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

I meant not shoot a nice buck in that last paragraph.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I think the youth deer hunting is great, remember this hunt is to give a kid the oppurtunity to harvest a deer weather that be a 30 point buck or a doe. What if all you see are bucks during the hunt I know I wouldnt what to tell a kid they couldnt harvest a buck. Anyone who thinks a kid has to shoot a doe there first time out is just being selfish.


----------



## Todd Reber (Nov 6, 2005)

fishless said:


> I think the youth deer hunting is great, remember this hunt is to give a kid the oppurtunity to harvest a deer weather that be a 30 point buck or a doe. What if all you see are bucks during the hunt I know I wouldnt what to tell a kid they couldnt harvest a buck. Anyone who thinks a kid has to shoot a doe there first time out is just being selfish.


Do you really think a first time youth deer hunter cares if he only had a doe tag? Isn't hunting about getting out and enjoying the outdoors for me it isn't about if I even get to shoot it's about the people you hunt with and the life long memories you take from it. I know my heart pumps just as much and i get just as excited about shooting a doe as I would a buck. So to say i'm just being selfish is wrong.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Im sure any kid would love shoot a doe there first time,but why limit them to hunting only does if they can harvest any deer there success rate goes up because you are not limiting there choices, the point of the hunt is to harvest a deer for a first time hunter not thin the herd of does.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the youth season is a good idea also, but we have the wrong idea about it I think. The idea should be to promote hunting, and a love of the outdoors. I think many youth feel so much pressure from their parent to get a nice deer that they don't enjoy it. I think the youth season should be a doe season. Not for the purpose of limiting them, but for taking off the pressure they feel, and taking the pressure off those few dads who themselves find it hard to pass up a good buck. In all reality passing up things is part of sportsmanship, and that needs to be taught as much as hunting. Limit it to does, and let the kids have fun without dad saying no no that one isn't big enough. What does that teach them? I think currently they are getting the wrong idea about how to enjoy the outdoors. This is about more than the bone you hang on the wall.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

I killed my first deer in a youth hunt. It was a little four point. It was the only deer I saw that morning. Nobody that I know is pressuring their kids to go out and shoot a monster. 9 times out of 10 they dont shoot a monster anyway its usually a small buck. I enjoy when those kids shootem a deer. If they go and go and go and dont get to shoot anything they start thinking, HMMM I can stay home and play video games and not have to get up early and go out into the cold. But Believe me after they get to smell a little gun powder they are hooked...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Nobody that I know is pressuring their kids to go out and shoot a monster.


You sure don't know some of the same people I know. Most that I know plan a hunt for the kid with the intention of their kid getting a once in a lifetime buck. I worked with Boy Scouts for many years, and some of the kids got turned off because dad was so insistent they hold off for a big one. 
What is wrong with a doe? The average buck to doe ratio in North Dakota is less than one to ten. You said


> If they go and go and go and dont get to shoot anything they start thinking, HMMM I can stay home and play video games


 if that is true then they have ten times the chance of shooting something if they hunt does. 
This is something we need to put some serious unbiased thought into. Young people want action. Many would rather fish perch than walleye because they want action. Attention span, interests, expectations, parental pressure and many other things all play a part in the first time experience these kids are going to have. For a few kids the ultimate experience will be a big buck, for others it will be a relaxed outing in the field with dad, and a stack of meat in the freezer. Remember most kids have a different perspective on this than those of us who have hunted deer for 45 years. As time goes on trophies become more important. As time continues trophies again become less important.


----------



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

I am not saying their is anything wrong with shooting a doe. By all means shoot a doe. But what I am saying is why limit them to just does? If they can only shoot does that really narrows it down for them,I think that they should have their pick on a youth hunt. I dont mind killing does hence the my login name KILLADOE. Not trying to stir anything up... Take Care


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

HEY DERE, Another thing I thought of is to get your kid excited about the "food" part if you are hunting does......get em all keyed up about making sausage and jerky and if your interested you can help dad cut it up as well......Make meat hunting a real adventure for the kids ....i know thats what I get excited about when gutting a doe.....forget the horns and lets cook some straps.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Killadoe, I took your name as having nothing against shooting does. I also did not think you were trying to stir things up. Many of us are straight forward with our thoughts but don't let that bother you.

Your reaction tells me you're a thoughtful fellow. By that same token let me assure you I was not upset in the least by your opinion. We are all entitled to our opinions. I see you have 15 posts so are relatively new to the site. If no one has welcomed you yet let me be the first. I hope you enjoy this site as much as I do.

My only point was that these kids will have a very good chance hunting only does. Also, it will make their first year a hunt that puts the emphasis on the outdoors, friends, make it more relaxed, I just think it may be a better experience. I am sure many don't understand this, but the perspective comes with age, and many years of hunting.

Headhunter, I don't know about my kids, but one of the most enjoyable things for me was cooking tenderloins over a campfire with the kids right where we shot a deer in the field.


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

todd you said that hunting is just so you get be out in the outdoors well so why are you trying to keep the youth from getting a buck besides the fact that they well be there when you aloud to hunt.

Im soory but your reasoning makes no since. The way i look at it you had your shot when you were a kid. So quit trying to take it from the youth now days.

I would be more concerned about pochoers not are youth.

SO as long as he takes that buck legally i am okay with it.


----------



## Todd Reber (Nov 6, 2005)

trapper said:


> todd you said that hunting is just so you get be out in the outdoors well so why are you trying to keep the youth from getting a buck besides the fact that they well be there when you aloud to hunt.
> 
> Im soory but your reasoning makes no since. The way i look at it you had your shot when you were a kid. So quit trying to take it from the youth now days.
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to take anything from the youth, but if a first time youth is not happy with taken a doe then maybe he is hunting for the all the wrong reasons. I hunt in a area that I usually pull a buck tag 9 out of 10 years so I'm not dissapointed if I do not pull a buck tag. When I as a kid we never had a youth season. Did not start hunting until I was Twenty, now I see they would like to lower the deer hunting age? big mistake in my opinion. Take care and good hunting. :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Im a youth and think about this would you want to shoot some antlerless doe until you turn 16 HELL NO!!

Are you just trying to get us to shoot does so you can shoot the bucks :withstupid:


----------



## Todd Reber (Nov 6, 2005)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Im a youth and think about this would you want to shoot some antlerless doe until you turn 16 HELL NO!!
> 
> Are you just trying to get us to shoot does so you can shoot the bucks :withstupid:


 some anterless doe is not worth shooting? Boy are you going to end up being dissappointed in the real world? All good things are worth waiting for. This is the issue I have! This youth is so into shooting bucks he already has issues with shooting does, are we not teaching these kids the right ethics of hunting?


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

The youth tag is a great program that the NDGF has implemented. Getting kids the ability to get out and shoot a deer before the big weekend is the best way to get them hooked. And why not let them shoot a buck or doe?

If we have such a problem with over population of does, why dont we all step up and just shoot does?? Why just the youth?

I have talked to quite a few people on this subject who live in the world where ignorance is bliss. More than once I heard the comment "Make em shoot does until they are 21, saves more bucks for me". Seems like more people care about antlers than passing on heritage and controlling population.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I honestly think that a good way to handle this would be to emulate some of the management areas in Wisconsin where you are required to take a doe before you can take a buck. So.......give the kids two tags, but with the requirement that they fill the doe tag first. This will give them a taste of the hunt and the kill and give them the opportunity to take a buck as well......if they think that they want to. I've seen this thing where the dad's make the kid hold out for the "big one", I think it's sad, and way off the mark as far as teaching our youth conservation values. Good fortune, Burl


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> I've seen this thing where the dad's make the kid hold out for the "big one", I think it's sad, and way off the mark as far as teaching our youth conservation values. Good fortune, Burl


Thats the only thing I don't like about youth season Burl, I've seen it to many times. I like the idea of them getting two tags if they want, but it does get expensive caring for the meat if they don't know how or have time. I can see where there is alot more than just shooting deer in this youth hunt, maybe someone should host a meat processing seminar for the youth too.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

When I Went on my youth hunt my dad didnt put pressure on me to try to get the big one, he simply told me that I could shoot what I wanted to shoot, I passed up a few does and fawns and eventually shot a 3x3 later, but my dad really didint care what I shot,I guess it just depends on wh your dad is .

and i think the youth season is a good thing, because there are no other hunters out and it gives the kid a good chance to harvest a deer and get hooked on the outdoors.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi Buckseye. I agree that taking care of the game should be an integral part of the youth hunt. Youth here in ND are required to have a "mentor" to take them on their hunt. In most cases it is their dad, or an uncle. If those who choose to mentor a new hunter do not emphasize the need to take care of the meat, then they should re-evaluate their reasons for being there in the first place. Maybe that's one of the shortcomings of the program. The leaders aren't required to pass some sort of ethics test before being allowed to mentor a new hunter, thereby passing on bad habits as well as the good. I do know this; taking three new hunters on their first deer hunts was possibly the most rewarding of all my outdoor experiences. The idea about two tags was simply to give the new hunters a "taste" of the whole experience, before being concerned with antlers. I do have a problem with restricting the first timers to antlerless only and was simply looking for a more equitable solution. Thanks for caring, everyone. It's more important to our young ones than most of us will ever realize. Burl


----------

